# Insurance quote request



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone do a good insurance quote on an 04 l200, second set of wheels so only does about 1k miles a year if that.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

you need to contact the insurance companies yourself, you wont get a quote without your full details :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

i was a tv program the other day about car insurance and they now recommend that you compare comparison website.

personal i thought the point of these website was to stop you running around all over the place.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

BrummyPete said:


> you need to contact the insurance companies yourself, you wont get a quote without your full details :thumb:


Yes I understand this, just thought there maybe insurance people on here who might be able todo a good deal particularly given my very low mileage. I was thinking maybe one of them would offer their services, nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Ste T said:


> i was a tv program the other day about car insurance and they now recommend that you compare comparison website.
> 
> personal i thought the point of these website was to stop you running around all over the place.


Tried this but no joy for my truck, none of the results could beat my current insurer but then none of the companies oh here featured in the results.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I take it this is just used for pleasure? 

If so, to be honest, you might struggle a bit getting a decent rate on a comparison site as they can't really cater for goods carrying vehicles (eg a pick up) on a private car policy.

Unless you are self employed (or it is a company vehicle and insured in a company name), you won't be able to get Commercial Vehicle insurance, so you will need to find an Insurer that will cater for a pick up used for SDP under a private car policy.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Shiny said:


> I take it this is just used for pleasure?
> 
> If so, to be honest, you might struggle a bit getting a decent rate on a comparison site as they can't really cater for goods carrying vehicles (eg a pick up) on a private car policy.
> 
> Unless you are self employed (or it is a company vehicle and insured in a company name), you won't be able to get Commercial Vehicle insurance, so you will need to find an Insurer that will cater for a pick up used for SDP under a private car policy.


Any suggestions mate, are you in a position to quote ?
I live outin the sticks so bought the truck for when we get snow, I have about 3 miles of country roads to get onto decent roads and the country lanes are never gritted hence the need for 4 wheel drive. Truck just sits on my drive for around 50 weeks of the year except for the occasional run to the council tip :thumb:

Pm me if you prefer.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We can quote, but we probably won't be that competitive in all honesty. You are more than welcome to give us a go though.

How much are you paying the moment?


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Shiny said:


> We can quote, but we probably won't be that competitive in all honesty. You are more than welcome to give us a go though.
> 
> How much are you paying the moment?


£500 is renewal quote


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Insure the box were £250 cheaper than Admiral for me, and admiral were by far the cheapest compared with others.

Always worth a go :thumb:


----------

